# Barking and Crying in the cage



## sjackson1402 (3 mo ago)

Hi all, new to the forum.

Our 4 month old girl Cockapoo is lovely, however she has a tendency to bark and cry in the cage at noises. She wakes up around 7:30am, we put her back in the crate and she barks at every noise she hears when we are upstairs.

She has been waking up in the night more frequently for wee's but it can 5 minutes before she starts barking again so I know its not a toileting issue.

She will go in her crate but sometimes will not switch off at all and just doesnt want to be in there. We have tried multiple things like teaching the quiet command, giving her food, covering the crate etc but nothing seems to be working.

Anyone had this before or have any advice? Any help is appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think at 7.30 she is ready to start her day and frustrated that you are not which is why she is barking then and 4 months is very young to be expecting her to settle for a lay in.

Crate training is all about the pup being happy in the crate and building up time gradually and it sounds like you are maybe rushing her a little and expecting too much of her in terms of settling in the crate.

What is her daily routine like in terms of walks, training, and mental enrichment?


----------



## sjackson1402 (3 mo ago)

2ndhandgal said:


> I think at 7.30 she is ready to start her day and frustrated that you are not which is why she is barking then and 4 months is very young to be expecting her to settle for a lay in.
> 
> Crate training is all about the pup being happy in the crate and building up time gradually and it sounds like you are maybe rushing her a little and expecting too much of her in terms of settling in the crate.
> 
> What is her daily routine like in terms of walks, training, and mental enrichment?


Thanks for your reply.

She gets 2 walks a day, food is fed using games/toys in the crate and she gets playtime throughout the day but she doesnt nap very much at all, shes always alert and everything she hears shes up and looking around regardless of whether she is in the cage or not.

I did think she might be ready to start her day too, but if we let her out she just goes back to sleep in her bed everytime basically straight away


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

How much crate time does she get versus free time? It sounds like she is not particularly happy in the crate and at 4 months she needs lots of input to learn what sounds are normal and can be ignored


----------



## sjackson1402 (3 mo ago)

2ndhandgal said:


> How much crate time does she get versus free time? It sounds like she is not particularly happy in the crate and at 4 months she needs lots of input to learn what sounds are normal and can be ignored


She is usually in the crate from 9am-10:30am due to work but then is out until around 5/5:30 when we have food and then she goes back in around 9/10pm for bed time.

We have tried crating her in the day but it can be distracting when working from home so we let her sleep in her bed next to us while working.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That all sounds good but she will definitely want up and about at 7.30am after 9 or 10 hours especially as she is then going to need a short spell of crating for the morning - as she gets older things will be more relaxed but for now I think up and about at 7.30 is going to be the order of the day!


----------



## Evelyn (Jul 30, 2019)

If she is happy and sleeping calmly outside the crate, is it necessary to keep her in the crate? Can she be out and about in the household?


----------



## MaryLondon (2 mo ago)

I admire people who persevered with crate training. I caved in the first night to doleful eyes, a waggy tail and a pathetic whimper. I have to say, since first night my doglett hasn't given me a sleepless night. She sleeps quietly on my bed until she feels me stirring and then jumps on my head for hugs and kisses.

I am wondering where the crate is situated and if the dog is feeling lonely?


----------

